# Suggestions for medium-ish arboreal viv



## MontePython (Feb 14, 2020)

So I have a 3ft long x 3ft high x 1.5-2ft deep vivarium that might be free in a bit (it's currently in use by a snake I'm fostering for work due to it having been severely underweight, but she's almost ready to go to a home), and I've been trying to figure out what I want to do with the vivarium afterwards.

At the moment it's set up with a pretty large perch branch, a corner platform opposite side from heat source, some lower climbing areas, and hides on the ground. I've also considered installing arboreal hides either on the back wall or on the ceiling if I can find a spot away from the lights for it.

All that to say I'm looking for some recommendations for semi-arboreal or arboreal species that might be appropriate for the vivarium either permanently or long-term (if they'd eventually need an upgrade that's fine! but one that I wouldn't need to like IMMEDIATELY upgrade).

At the moment, I have boa constrictors (1 is mine, 2 are fosters), and a blood python, and have experience working with a pretty broad range of species and difficulty, so I feel pretty confident with most things.

I think ideally I'd love something that wouldn't be hidden away too much, and might be amenable to handling (I don't mind putting in the work of tap and hook training, habituation, etc. - I have to do a lot of it at work anyway), but it's not an absolute requirement.

'Personality' wise, I do enjoy my boas, and one of the best snakes I ever had was a 7ft black rat I kept when I was a kid. So I like something with a bit of character. I love working with retics and would love a smaller dwarf or a sd someday, but for personal reasons, I need to wait a while to get one (also because I feel like I should wait till I can shell out for a plastic viv because ooo boy that water damage), so something with that level of awareness would be quite nice.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazon Tree boa


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

if the cage is 2ft/600mm deep consider barons racer or a well started defrost feeding rhino ratsnake, they both make excellent captives and display snakes and would appreciate the height.

ps IMO i don't consider 18"/450mm deep suitable for anything other than small species. saying that a little colony of female (or males just don't mix sexes in a colony, and not eques they get very large) garters would LOVE that cage regardless of depth, with no need to upgrade, just do ur research, tall cages have their own heat issues unless their in a 70-75of+ room

rgds
ed


----------



## MontePython (Feb 14, 2020)

ian14 said:


> Amazon Tree boa


My biggest concern would be the fact it's a wooden viv (albeit sealed well) and in a (moderately given that I live alone) high traffic area. Or am thinking of GTPs wrt humidity and glass striking?



loxocemus said:


> if the cage is 2ft/600mm deep consider barons racer or a well started defrost feeding rhino ratsnake, they both make excellent captives and display snakes and would appreciate the height.


I had wondered about those! I've really enjoyed working with other Asian rats, so I had taken a look at the rhino rat because they seem really lovely, but hadn't thought about the racers - I'll have to do some looking into them!



loxocemus said:


> ps IMO i don't consider 18"/450mm deep suitable for anything other than small species. saying that a little colony of female (or males just don't mix sexes in a colony, and not eques they get very large) garters would LOVE that cage regardless of depth, with no need to upgrade, just do ur research, tall cages have their own heat issues unless their in a 70-75of+ room


Yeah the temperature issues with tall cages was a learning curve I faced in early December, when suddenly a heat source that created a very good gradient was simply not up to the job of maintaining it on the lower levels, even in a 70f ish room. I ended up upgrading it and we're back on track thankfully, but it was definitely a new experience to troubleshoot and one I'm surprised didn't occur to me, so now I pay close attention because it's a little trickier than the terrestrial vivs I'm used to.

I'll have another look at measurements when I get home. I think it must be about 2ft because it's definitely deeper than my little hatchling viv and it's 18in.

Thanks for the recs and advice!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

An Amazon Tree Boa should do well in a wooden enclosure this size - they do require some humidity but a well sealed wooden viv can easily provide that. It does not need to be 100%. Plus you can provide a 'sky hide' (a hide box attached to the ceiling or up one of the sides) that can double as a humid hide if you fill it with damp sphagnum. I recommend this for most snakes as a matter of course.

You could also look at any of the smaller rat snakes - all but the very largest Corn snakes would be fine in that enclosure for example and will readily climb.

A Rhino rat snake (_Gonyosoma boulengeri_) or Green trinket snake (_Gonyosoma prasinum_) would be ideal for that size of enclosure.
Trinket snakes (_Coelognathus helena_) or Persian rat snakes (_Zamenis persicus_) might also be good choices.
_Antaresia _pythons could be another good shout, I have a Children's python that has a rock background and it spends lots of time climbing.

Dependent on how you set the enclosure up though, the vast majority of snakes would use that height, especially if you build ledges up the back wall.


----------

